# Import from Japan-looking for advice



## kb600 (30 Mar 2007)

Hey people, I'm new on this forum. I'm from Poland and for few years leaving in Ireland.

I'd like to import car from Japan.

DO anybady know this company [broken link removed]

What kinde of tax do I have to pay in Ireland, I know that will be VRT, no VAT ' cos car is older than 1/2 year?

Is something like custom clearence-is any agent which will do custom clearence for me?

What after when car will in Dublin port, can I just go there and pic car from port, afcourse after I will file all forms?

Thanks for all info lads


----------



## Mr2 (30 Mar 2007)

Type japan and import into the search, it's all explained in thoes post's.

Yes you do have to pay VAT.


----------



## jmayo (30 Mar 2007)

Beware high performance cars from Japan may have been stolen and then rebadged replated etc before they get to Europe.  Second take a close look at the mileage or kms, they can have the clocks wound.   If car looks heavily used, i.e. carpets, seats, dials worn out inside etc and milage says 30kms then something is a little bit amiss. Third check if the engine is a different type/size (i.e. it's a 1.5 whereas all comparable models in Europe are 1.6) that can mean all parts for it would have to come from Jap import specialist. Just some ideas and things to consider. Saying all that  I know people that got very good cars and good value in comparison to what was available here.


----------



## kb600 (30 Mar 2007)

Hey MR2 I called to VRT office in Tallagh and they sed that is no VAT on cars older than 6 months


----------



## CCOVICH (30 Mar 2007)

kb600 said:


> Hey MR2 I called to VRT office in Tallagh and they sed that is no VAT on cars older than 6 months


 
Did you tell them you were importing a car from Japan?

As far as I know, VAT is payable on both new and used cars when you import them from outside the EU.  See the Revenue Guide [broken link removed].


----------



## kb600 (30 Mar 2007)

yes I did


----------



## RonanC (30 Mar 2007)

VAT must be payed on any car entering Ireland from a country outside the EU or if no VAT has been paid in another EU State... 

look here for more info on costs

[broken link removed]http://www.japnuts.com


----------



## kb600 (30 Mar 2007)

I must call again to motor tax office, and chek it again


----------



## kb600 (30 Mar 2007)

Some info about VAT http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...nd/importing_car_into_ireland/?searchterm=vrt


----------



## RonanC (30 Mar 2007)

Trust me when i say this.. 

You *MUST PAY VAT* when *importing* a car from *JAPAN*. 

The only time you dont have to pay VAT when importing a car into Ireland is when it is imported into this country from another EU member country and only then when the VAT has been paid already in that country and if the car is more than 6 months old.


----------



## kb600 (30 Mar 2007)

Thanks RonanC. Do you know, I have to pay VAT from Price in Japan for example 3000 or from Irish open market price for this car?


----------



## RonanC (30 Mar 2007)

its 21% of the cost of the car including delivery & insurance, 10% EU import duty, all Japanese charges (which include handling, de-registration and so on) and any bank transfer charges. Then you pay VRT on top of this but that is calculated on the OMSP (open market selling price in Ireland). VRT rates differ depending on Engine size.


----------



## kb600 (30 Mar 2007)

F..... J found info about VAT 

"*When a Motor Vehicle is being imported from outside the EU it is liable to Value Added Tax (VAT) and Common Customs Tariff (CCT) known as Customs duty. VAT and CCT are payable at the point of importation. Vehicle Registration Tax (VRT) is payable within 24 hours of arrival in the State."*

Do anybady know what is CCT?

I spoke to one person in Tallagh, office and he sad that is no VAT b......., I sad that car will be form Japan, so what he is doing there, for what he is taking many .


----------



## RonanC (30 Mar 2007)

If you are importing for the 1st time I would suggest using an Agent. They are specialised in this. They do charge a fee for it but its well worth it most of the time as they have the car checked out fulley before bidding for the car for you. They look after all the shipping and so on and then hand the car over to you with most if not all taxes paid. Takes the hassle out of it. 

Have a chat with the following for more help..

www.japnuts.com

or

[broken link removed] - Nigel. Tell him Ronan sent you.


----------



## RonanC (30 Mar 2007)

CCT is the EU import duty - 10%. This is paid on ALL GOODS entering the EU.


----------



## kb600 (30 Mar 2007)

So if car is 3000 + 750 delivwer + 100 ensuarance= 3850 +21%VAT+10% import duty= over 5000 + VRT so price twice biger.


----------



## kb600 (30 Mar 2007)

*Tha*nks Ronan i trying to buy from [broken link removed] maybe you know is kinde of same type of company like [broken link removed] or www.japnuts.com


----------



## RonanC (30 Mar 2007)

Yeah... You could nearly double the price you see in the Auctions in japan to get an idea as to what it will be once its here registered in Ireland. Welcome to our lovely Country where we pay TAX twice on the same item.....


----------



## RonanC (30 Mar 2007)

kb600 said:


> *Tha*nks Ronan i trying to buy from [broken link removed] maybe you know is kinde of same type of company like [broken link removed] or www.japnuts.com


 
I've never heard of them to be honest.. Doesnt look great either... 

have a look here too - [broken link removed]


----------



## kb600 (30 Mar 2007)

RonanC said:


> I've never heard of them to be honest.. Doesnt look great either...
> 
> have a look here too - [broken link removed]


 
did you try this company, Ronan?


----------



## RonanC (30 Mar 2007)

i know of people who have.. I also know enough people who have used Japnuts and NRG to genuinely recommend them....


----------



## kb600 (30 Mar 2007)

Thanks a lot Ronan now I know much more


----------



## macgeeinjapa (4 Apr 2007)

I've used Japan Car Exports at [broken link removed]. In fact, I know the fellows there. Top notch, and I'm sending cars home to be re-sold. Great way to make some extra money.


----------

